# need help with choosing wood for venison jerkey hickory or pitmaster choice whick is hickory,maple a



## ironmike323 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am using hillbilly seasoning and not sure which one to use i have both.hickory is probably safe but havent heard anything on pitmaster sawdust i received from amazin smoker.Have you used on venison jerkey if so what is your opinion gonna start in the morning.It is mixed hickory,maple and cherry and from what i read cherry and maple not used so muck on jerkey????thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

Pitmaster all thee way


----------

